# Augusta, GA Apr 27 - 29



## hound dog (Apr 18, 2012)

Who is in?

I'm there.


----------



## bowtech1212 (Apr 18, 2012)

4 of us are in


----------



## firefighter310 (Apr 18, 2012)

I might be there. Gonna be along drive!!!


----------



## MathewsArcher (Apr 18, 2012)

The lca crew will be there.


----------



## rank bull (Apr 19, 2012)

im planning on being there i will either leave friday morning or friday afternoon


----------



## stuffer (Apr 19, 2012)

packed ready to go leaving friday morning wish it was today


----------



## Bow addiction (Apr 19, 2012)

See Ya there!


----------



## cliff from jax (Apr 19, 2012)

I will be there heading out friday morning hope everybody has a safe trip


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## dobenator (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm in. Byron is supposed to go too!


----------



## dgmeadows (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh yeah, this one's too close to miss, and tax season is over, so I have my wife back.  If the kids come up with some game or party, Mom will have to take 'em.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Apr 20, 2012)

where in augusta? who's shoot is it ? details please.


----------



## dgmeadows (Apr 20, 2012)

charlie 2 arrow said:


> where in augusta? who's shoot is it ? details please.



ASA Pro-Am at Fort Gordon...


And yes, they have a Traditional class (I figured you'd ask)  shoot 2 twenty target rounds, I believe both on Saturday...


see www.asaarchery.com


----------



## dmedd (Apr 20, 2012)

The S.R.O. crew will be there! I'm looking forward to this one.


----------



## Reed Creek Head Hunter (Apr 20, 2012)

Lord willing, me and a friend are going on Friday! Can't wait!


----------



## clayboy (Apr 20, 2012)

Me and five more headed down from the hills thursday evening.  Good luck to everyone!! Gonna be a blast...


----------



## hound dog (Apr 20, 2012)

The RAC crew will be there in force.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Apr 21, 2012)

I will be there. Hopefully, 3darcher is going too!


----------



## t8ter (Apr 21, 2012)

Me n sobe


----------



## young gunna (Apr 23, 2012)

Yep im there


----------



## DanielHunter (Apr 23, 2012)

Me and my dad are heading out around 12. friday


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Apr 23, 2012)

I'll be there


----------



## DartonHunter101 (Apr 23, 2012)

Bowhunters Supply will be there. We will be giving out free drinks also so stop by for a visit.


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 23, 2012)

Guess I'm going fishing or turkey huntn ?


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Apr 23, 2012)

*exit*

Yep..What exit?


----------



## Mossy78 (Apr 23, 2012)

194


----------



## GaBear (Apr 23, 2012)

Not gonna be shooting but may drive down saturday just to see some old friends and some new ones.


----------



## clayboy (Apr 23, 2012)

Im ready....LETS DO THIS!!!


----------



## ibowhunt (Apr 23, 2012)

Me and T8 headed down friday!!!


----------



## melinda hawk (Apr 24, 2012)

*first time ever*

Me and little james is going. leaving friday afternoon.  can't wait


----------



## BlackArcher (Apr 24, 2012)

*Oh Crap!*

"Let the SPANKIN commence..!!" Spanka


----------



## hound dog (Apr 24, 2012)

Three more mornings and I will be on the road.


----------



## C Cape (Apr 24, 2012)

Cannot wait...


----------



## hound dog (Apr 24, 2012)

C Cape said:


> Cannot wait...



Your going?:


----------



## DoubleRR (Apr 24, 2012)

can I go Too?....how do you qualify?


----------



## hound dog (Apr 24, 2012)

DoubleRR said:


> can I go Too?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 24, 2012)

DoubleRR said:


> can I go Too?....how do you qualify?





hound dog said:


> DoubleRR said:
> 
> 
> > can I go Too?...
> ...


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Apr 24, 2012)

DoubleRR said:


> can I go Too?....how do you qualify?



For real what do you have to do to qualify ?  I'd like to go


----------



## C Cape (Apr 24, 2012)

hound dog said:


> Your going?:



I couldn't let you have all the fun!


----------



## DoubleRR (Apr 24, 2012)

what chain?......ASA  # 2455


----------



## hound dog (Apr 25, 2012)

alligood729 said:


> hound dog said:
> 
> 
> > DoubleRR said:
> ...


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 25, 2012)

hound dog said:


> alligood729 said:
> 
> 
> > hound dog said:
> ...


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Apr 25, 2012)

You gotta watch ole Rocky! He's full of shenanigans!

LOL!!!!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Apr 25, 2012)

C Cape said:


> I couldn't let you have all the fun!





What flavor of the week will you be shooting this week Cape?


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 25, 2012)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> What flavor of the week will you be shooting this week Cape?


----------



## DoubleRR (Apr 25, 2012)

what the heck is a shenanigans?...is that a new Obsession bow model......maybe a Porter beer....old?


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Apr 25, 2012)

DoubleRR said:


> what the heck is a shenanigans?...is that a new Obsession bow model......maybe a Porter beer....old?


----------



## p&y finally (Apr 25, 2012)

alligood729 said:


> hound dog said:
> 
> 
> > alligood729 said:
> ...


----------



## DoubleRR (Apr 25, 2012)

not a problem....it took me 61 years to get this old....maybe they will let me shoot in the senior bowhunter class this weekend in Augusta?.....Alligood729 what class are you shooting in this weekend?


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 26, 2012)

p&y finally said:


> alligood729 said:
> 
> 
> > hound dog said:
> ...


----------



## DanielHunter (Apr 26, 2012)

*augusta*

One more day and we will be headed do to put a beat down on some new people in open c


----------



## elsberryshooter (Apr 26, 2012)

We will be leaveing in the early am, hope someone packs there portable AC, looks like it might be a little warm.


----------



## stickslinger09 (Apr 26, 2012)

Me and mine headed down early friday morning


----------



## blackout (Apr 26, 2012)

Leaving out at 6 am in the morning. See yall there !


----------



## DoubleRR (Apr 26, 2012)

I guess we should go out to eat some where decent Sat. night...last year my son and was looking for a Pizza joint down town Augusta and ran into a whole bunch of "Ladys of the Evening".....went back to the mall and had a crappy Dominos pizza.


----------



## KMckie786 (Apr 27, 2012)

DoubleRR said:


> I guess we should go out to eat some where decent Sat. night...last year my son and was looking for a Pizza joint down town Augusta and ran into a whole bunch of "Ladys of the Evening".....went back to the mall and had a crappy Dominos pizza.



Look up pizza joint on Washington Rd. if you want to try again ... Same restaurant but in a whole lot better part of town.


----------



## KPreston (Apr 27, 2012)

*Asa!!!!!!!!!!*

My son and I are headed down tonight after I get off of work!!!!!!!!------KP------


----------



## DanielHunter (Apr 27, 2012)

*headed that way*

We are headed that way


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 27, 2012)

Good luck everyone.   
I hope y'all wear out that 12 ring  !


----------



## kpreston84 (Apr 27, 2012)

this will be a first for me, so I'm just happy to be going!!


----------



## dshort (Apr 27, 2012)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## red1691 (Apr 27, 2012)

Good Luck to all, but you Georgia folks give them, well HECK, and take no prisoners!!!


----------



## KillZone (Apr 27, 2012)

Good luck to all you Georgians. Bring it home for those who couldn't go. May the 12/14 ring God be with you all !!!!!!!!!!!. Make us proud boys! !!!!!!!


----------

